# If you had a 300$ for cube4you, what will you buy?



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 17, 2009)

So yea, what will you buy from them? list all what's in your mind 

i would take a lot, really:

10 dianshengs for modding
1 Type D
1 Type F
1 Type F II
1 Type C
1 Type A old
1 Type A III
1 Type cube4you
1 Type cube4you transparent
1 Square-1 white
1 Gigaminx
1 QJ 4x4
1 3x3x4 FF

..

umm what else...


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 17, 2009)

One of each cube for collection and modding


----------



## teller (Sep 17, 2009)

A lifetime supply of F's, since they wear out so quickly. 

Also a healthy stock of c4u's to give to students.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 17, 2009)

sooo... 3 sq-1-s (green, black, white), gigaminx, megaminx, black 3x3-s (type a-f and c4u too x2 everything), ES 2x2-s x4, mefferts pyraminxes x5, 4x4 x2, 5x5 x2, some stackmats  3x3x4 I think twice, DS x10, miniDS x10 and mini display.. I think the 300 is done.. and I will need to pay more. few thousands.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 17, 2009)

30 Square Ones. Then at least one might get here!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 17, 2009)

alot of C4Y brand cubes
alot of type a's
square one
eastsheens (2x2,4x4)
and ill try out the new type d/f/c 2


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 17, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> One of each cube for collection and modding



Don't you mean 2 of each? lol


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

40 Type Cs.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 18, 2009)

id haggle the owner into letting me own the site


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 18, 2009)

He could always make another since you don't have inventory.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 18, 2009)

remember the shipping prices!


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> remember the shipping prices!



30 Type Cs.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL, shipping counts? Ouch.. Anyway, this is ignoring shipping. I also don't mod, so.. (I MIGHT) I'll put up the list in a minute..


*List*


8 Old Type A Cores - Not sure how many I would need, but 8 sounds like a good number. 5 isn't enough if I was buying in such large bulk, and 10 is too much.

12 Screws+Springs Packs - I picked 12 over 10 since 12 means I'd have enough for at least 4 -minx puzzles with a decent amount leftover.

3 Type Fs - I'd get one of each, and probably replace them with the old Type A Cores. 

2 Type Cs - I heard they're pwnsome, plus I would want to try one.

I don't really know what else, lol..


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 18, 2009)

I just spent appx. this amount on c4y...


----------



## Edmund (Sep 18, 2009)

One of those new Shengens or something. qj 4x4, a new 2x2 (or 2), and I'd save the rest. OH and a Master Magic


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 18, 2009)

Why? I'd buy 10 type Cs and then 10 type Cs and then 10 type Cs


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 18, 2009)

I would take the money and spend it on the new cubes at DX or Dealperfect


----------



## fundash (Sep 18, 2009)

Lots and lots of Diys and a few magics and 2-3 pyraminxes...maybe a megaminx...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2009)

2 of each type eg: black CI, White CI, black CII, White CII, Black AI, White AI. So on. I would make every combo suggested on these forums ever with them. (actually, that wouldn't be enough money, but oh well.) Any money left over would be spent on Pyra's, Square-1's, and other stuff. I wonder how many dollars I went over the cap by. Lol.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 18, 2009)

QJ 4x4 black
QJ 5x5 white
QJ white Megaminx
Meffert's Gigaminx
And about five more 3x3 cubes.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 18, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> He could always make another since you don't have inventory.



oh yeah. :fp


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 20, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Meffert's Gigaminx



Not even $300 would get you a Mefferts Gigaminx.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Sep 21, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> One of each cube for collection and modding



Good choice, i get i will go for mix cubes as well


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 21, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > One of each cube for collection and modding
> ...



I think 300$ isn't enough to buy one of each cube though....


----------



## LNZ (Sep 21, 2009)

Scratch the QJ MF8 megaminx and the Ghost Hand cube. 

I've just ordered them yeaterday from Ebay and I meant a C4U Gigaminx, not a Mefferts Gigaminx. 

In place of the of the now owned QJ MF8 megaminx and the Ghost Hand cube would be some 3x3 cubes with no stickers on them. I would make a color blind cube and a 3x3 arrow cube as I have complete stickers for both a color blind 3x3 cube and an arrow 3x3 cube.


----------



## Logan (Sep 22, 2009)

WOOT! I have sixty dollars now! After selling my cuboctahedron (for $25 ).

What do you guys think I should get. I really don't feel like listing my collection, so if I have it I'll tell you.


----------



## kahman10 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well let's see, i want a:
3x3x4 DIY
type a,b,c,d,e,f
cube4you DIY
gigaminx
mf8 megaminx
QJ 4x4 and 5x5
Eastsheen 2x2,5x5
square 1 and super square 1 
and 10 dianshengs and 10 minis


----------



## (R) (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd take like 6 Dianshengs
Square one 
All The Diys
A New Megaminx 
A Diy Gigaminx 
And a QJ 4x4


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 24, 2009)

kahman10 said:


> Well let's see, i want a:
> 3x3x4 DIY
> type a,b,c,d,e,f
> cube4you DIY
> ...



Do people on this forum know anything anymore...
I don't mean you specifically kahman10, there are others under the impression that ES 5x5's are good...


----------



## piemaster (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree. To the Verdes Mobile! DUndunDunDundunDUndunDundunun...Verdes!


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 24, 2009)

ES 5x5s are good, I just think V-Cubes are way better. It's not like ES is bad, it's just that V-Cube is astronomical. 

Unrelated note:

@piemaster and Jake Gouldon: Your avatars are the same.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 24, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Unrelated note:
> 
> @piemaster and Jake Gouldon: Your avatars are the same.



Except mine isn't racist, like waffle.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 24, 2009)

WTF?!?!I came up with those colors at random!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2009)

@Piemaster and Jake Gouldon. Are you two twins? or backup account? You both joined the same month as well.


----------

